# Horse Down! All Prayers Appreciated, UPDATE: Sadly, Finn did not make it.



## Kimmylikestojump (Dec 20, 2011)

3 year old Draft cross gelding (3/4 Shire 1/4 Paint) otherwise healthy. Has a little trouble maintaining weight. Went down in the pasture last night around 8. It took half of a small community to get him back on his feet and back to his stall. Once up, he stayed up until around 7am. He went back down and hasn't been able to get up since. 

Two vets are working on this and both aren't sure what could be causing this. Colic and Founder have been ruled out. The only change in the horses diet is that he went from getting flakes of hay in the PM to getting cubes due to shortage. 

Owner wasn't present when the horse went down the first time so we can't be positive that it isn't an injury. Vets have used every method possible to get him to his feet and haven't been successful. 

Most importantly, say a prayer. This is a sweet, gentle giant with a heart of gold. His owner adores him and will do anything to have him better. 

Secondly, if you have any ideas or similar experiences, we'd love to hear it.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm sorry I have no fantastic advice but will send good vibes for a recovery! Poor guy!


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you or the owners have the ability to get him in a sling?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

When he did get up and was moved to his stall were all four legs in equal working order or was there noted weakness or lack of function on any particular side or end? While he is down how is he lying and how is his head oriented (up and alert, down flat, weaving)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sounds like something pretty severe may be going on. My old Black horse used to go down and we would have to give him alfalfa and then hoist him back up but he had ringbone and severe arthritis. hopefully he gets better for you soon.


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

How long ago did the feeding of flakes to cubes occur?
What kind of cubes, timothy, alfalfa?

Maybe it could be a neurological or metabolic problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

Prayers going up...


----------



## Kimmylikestojump (Dec 20, 2011)

Okay, he is up with the use of a sling now. He is happily munching hay and staying relaxed. Vets are pretty much stumped. They both think it may be neurological but have only been able to rule out Colic and Founder. 

He has a noted weakness on his front end. He can get his hind up under himself but when he goes to stand with the front, he just flops. When they had him up on his feet to walk him back to his stall, he stumbled and fell again but they were able to raise him easier that time. 

Vets are rushing bloodwork and should have results in the morning. They are testing for everything that they can test for including a ton of neurological problems (EPM and the like) and EPSM. 

Thanks for your input! Any more ideas are welcome!


----------



## NC Trail Rider (Oct 24, 2011)

Sending prayers your way!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Prayers sent......poor guy!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Sending more prayers to Nat and Finn!!! Any prayers, good vibes, healing thought, get wells are very MUCH appreciated!!


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Good vibes, prayers and positive energy going his way!! Poor big guy


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Come on guys, need lots and lots of Jingles for Nat and Finn


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Lots of jingles and prayers coming from my house.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Alex, have you or Kimmy talked to Nat again? I know he's up but I just feel so helpless..I want to be there and be able to help..even if just to give Nat a hug..


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Best wishes, and hoping for a full recovery...


----------



## Kimmylikestojump (Dec 20, 2011)

I talked to Nat briefly and she has her warrior face on. She just wants as many opinions as she can get...

Keep her in your prayers guys.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Prayers coming. Wishing Finn and Nat the best while the vets are doing what they can. He's young and has been healthy, he's got that going for him at least. Fingers crossed that they find an answer soon.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Prayers from here too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

I am so sorry that this is happening! Poor guy.

What is that genetic disease that draft horses can have where they get sick from eating grains? It causes something to go wrong with their muscles and then they can't stand up. I think. I wonder if the vets have ruled that out yet.

ETA: Oh, so that's what EPSM is. I guess I'm not really any help in that case. Just the same, I hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

He's up and in a sling at the moment. 










Nat has two different vets looking at him, and they both think that it is neurological but don't know more than that yet. They are rushing through lab work and should have the results tomorrow morning. 

He was down for a while last night before the community came together and arrived in Nat's pasture to help get him up. And he was down for a while again today while Nat waited for a vet to get there. It's likely that she will put him to sleep if he goes down again. 

Both vets found that he has a slight heart murmur, but we don't know if that is related to any of this or not. At first it was thought that he was down because he laid out in the sun for too long yesterday, but it appears that is not the case. 

Nat (Indyhorse) is planning to spend the night in her barn tonight (and of course it's colder than heck there and snowing at the moment) in the hopes of preventing him going down again. 

His problem when he is down appears to be his front end not his rear. He will get his rear under himself with help but then just flop. There are no known leg injuries. 

Finn is only 3 years old, and he is adored by Nat. Please keep them both in your thoughts or if you are so inclined, your prayers.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Prayers, jingles, and healing vibes by the truckload are on their way from Texas.

Get better soon, Finn!!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Just a thought, as this sounds like hardware disease in cattle when they eat a foreign object, usually metal. Has he had X-rays?


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sending prayers your way! So sorry you're all going through this!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Has he had X-rays?


I don't believe so wares, I doubt that he would be able to travel at the moment.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

it sound like the problem when draft horse are not getting enough from there feed is he on the oil diet it is in the book manual for draft horse owner it has saved my guy Dr valentine wrote it My Prays are with you


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Hopefully the vet can bring a portable exray machine tomorrow. Sure sounds nerve related......... Prayers are with both of them.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

POOR GUY!! I'm sending my prayers his way...along with many jingles. Best of luck in this, Nat.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

A thought just occured. Any chance he has something going on with his front feet? Too painful to walk or put pressure on them?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

wyominggrandma said:


> A thought just occured. Any chance he has something going on with his front feet? Too painful to walk or put pressure on them?


Nope, that was ruled out. His feet are in great shape. No leg pain, no hoof pain.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

oooohhhhhhh poor guy. Hope he is better. My cousin's horse had EPM - nasty stuff and it will cause them to loose balance, coordination etc. Praying for his full recovery


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Prayers and best wishes from over my way, hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 22, 2012)

I've got no helpful advice, but I sure do hope that he's okay. He is a handsome boy! Major healing vibes and prayers from here. Mercy, I hope his owner keeps warm! Can't blame her for staying, but yikes. Good luck and healthy thoughts!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

Prayers, jingles, healing vibes, anything in that category are being sent from here. xoxo


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Sending positive vibes and prayers his way!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you so much for the thoughts and prayers, everyone. They are greatly appreciated. I am very, very worried about my boy and have spent very little time in the last 24 hours with dry eyes. 

I apologize in advance that this will be a lengthy update, but I don't know when I will be on here next.

I will try to address the questions I saw posed best I can. Forgive me if I missed anyone, I am going on very little sleep right now.



themacpack said:


> When he did get up and was moved to his stall were all four legs in equal working order or was there noted weakness or lack of function on any particular side or end? While he is down how is he lying and how is his head oriented (up and alert, down flat, weaving)


Last night, when we first got him up, he was wavering and unsteady but walking with all four feet. The vet right away started rushing him towards the barn (a suddenly endlessly long trek across my small 7 acres, of course he went down just about as far from the barn as possible) and he made it about 20 feet before falling again. I had about 15 people there helping at the time, thankfully, so we just lifted him again, gave him a few minutes this time to "get his feet back" (he had been down for several hours at this point) and then started walking towards the barn. Initially he was very slow, but all four legs/feet functioning normally. 3/4 way to the barn he did stumble on a bit of frozen mud sticking up, and went down on his front knees, but righted himself without help right away. The further we walked the stronger he got - I assume that is result of circulation returning to his legs. When I first found him down (returning from shopping yesterday evening) he was laying prone, but he sat up sternal when I went out to check on him and whinnied at me. He would keep his head up, was even happily munching hay when I brought him some over, looking around, alert, etc. No signs of sweating/discomfort, he had passed manure laying down. When he went down again today he would mostly stay sternal, with brief breaks where he would lay out prone but would sit back up with encouragement. Since he was down for so long today before we were able to get him back up, we did let him go prone to flip sides etc from time to time and then get him sitting back up.



OkieGal said:


> How long ago did the feeding of flakes to cubes occur?
> What kind of cubes, timothy, alfalfa?
> 
> Maybe it could be a neurological or metabolic problem.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The change from loose hay to cubes had occured for his evening feeding at 8 pm Saturday night, and for his morning feeding at 6 am Sunday morning. He exited the barn trotting and happy Sunday morning. All the horses were visited with for a while around noon on Sunday, in which Finn and all the others got snuggles and hellos, and all seemed normal. He went down sometime between 2:30 and 4:30 Sunday afternoon. I had more hay in Sunday evening and so he was given loose hay from about 7 pm on. The hay cubes were orchard grass cubes by Standees. Unsoaked. His normal hay diet consists of content tested low sugar grass hay. Neurological issues is what all three vets that have seen him so far suspect, at this point. We are hoping the blood tests will tell us more - results are expected first thing in the morning.



waresbear said:


> Just a thought, as this sounds like hardware disease in cattle when they eat a foreign object, usually metal. Has he had X-rays?


He has not had Xrays at this point as he can not travel. If he were stable enough to travel, he would be down at Purdue right now. A foreign object would not be out of the question, as I so have some debris in my pasture (it's been a long term clean up project). Normally my horses are kept on bales full time, but due to my truck suddenly dying and my hay guy having been unable to deliver that day, they were on the cubes instead, so they might have been scrounging around. Finn picking something up isn't out of the question and I will definitely pose the idea to the vets in the a.m.



wyominggrandma said:


> Hopefully the vet can bring a portable exray machine tomorrow. Sure sounds nerve related......... Prayers are with both of them.


None of the three vets have offered a portable X ray machine, or mentioned anything nerve related other than the dangers of possible nerve damage with him being down. But I will ask them about it when they come out tomorrow. Thanks for the idea.



wyominggrandma said:


> A thought just occured. Any chance he has something going on with his front feet? Too painful to walk or put pressure on them?


Nope. All four feet and legs were very thoroughly checked and hoof calipers applied. He has very, very, very good feet that are trimmed every 6 weeks. Rock hard feet with no signs of discomfort at all. Once he was up on his feet, he stands and walks fine (after some wavering, unsteady recovery time). He just lacks the "oomph" to get up on his feet once he is down. 

Right now I am taking brief breaks to come inside and warm up, but otherwise staying with him out in the barn. So far he is pretty good and steady on his feet, just standing around munching. 

The makeshift, temporary sling we have on him is loose enough to allow him some movement, but without much slack so he can't get down, if he lays his full weight on the ropes he still has plenty of room to get his feet back under himself. 

Neither of the two vet clinics the three vets are from own a sling, and neither do any of my local horse rescues or the local spca - I have checked. To purchase a standing sling is out of the budget at the moment, particularly with the cost of these vet bills already being extensive. Currently he is supported under the chest/girth line with a wide tow strap, and a heavy strength nylon rope is passed between his hind legs in an X pattern. Both straps are anchored to a very strong beam above in the hay loft in multiple locations. If anyone has alternate suggestions about a better sling system or suggestions I would appreciate it. This is the best the vet was able to come up with with short notice and the limited items on hand. He has always been vetted and de-wormed regularly. His teeth were last checked in November and I was told he didn't need done, although the vet last night mentioned he did have some sharp edges and also, she believed, some unshed caps - but that they are not bad enough to cause this kind of problem.

I am suspecting I have seen signs of something going on for a long time, that were not properly recognized as issues. (I've had Finn since he was 2 months old). After his initial babyhood antics, he has always been a notably laid back colt. When Finn was gelded last April, he was very difficult to get back up after his surgery. At the time the vet joked about "some horses can be TOO laid back" - he was quite content to just lay there on the grass even after he was fully awake and it took some strong motivation to encourage him to his feet. He was a tiny bit slim in the beginning of his yearling year, but with the spring grass he promptly put on plenty of weight and was in fine shape the rest of that year. The winter shortly before his 2nd birthday he started dropping weight, and was put on a feed program, that has had alterations from time to time, but he has stayed on since. Through most of this summer he was on the slimmer side but in decent shape. He is a very leggy, tall, narrow horse by build. His nickname has always been "string bean". Late this fall he started dropping weight again, I have combated the weight loss with the addition of calf manna and omegatin to his diet. He has stopped losing, but has not gained, either. He has been kept blanketed all winter to prevent losing any precious calories to shivering. (northern Indiana, cold winter climate. However, until this week, we have had a pretty mild winter.)

3 year olds aren't typically hard to keep weight on, particularly drafts. I have Finn's full sister and his dam. His dam is the hardest hard keeper I have ever owned. His sister (who is a coming 2 year old) stays fit and in good condition on just grass hay and pasture. 

So that's the rundown of the current situation. I am open to any and all suggestions or thoughts anyone might have. If I can't get on to post the blood test results in the morning, I will pass word on to someone who can.

Thank you so much, everyone.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update Indy. 
Kimmy suggested EPSM as a possibility and after reading up on it, it does seem to fit in a lot of ways. 

If you have chance this evening, have a read of this. 

Beth Valentine's EPSM Report

ETA - it's showing as being 28o there at the moment, but feels like 23o. Please take plenty of breaks inside Nat. I am sure it will be a long day ahead tomorrow and you will be functioning on no sleep for two nights too.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

AlexS said:


> Thanks for the update Indy.
> Kimmy suggested EPSM as a possibility and after reading up on it, it does seem to fit in a lot of ways.
> 
> If you have chance this evening, have a read of this.
> ...



Thank you for the article, Alex. Wow. WOW! Did you catch this part?



> Although more studies are necessary to confirm this, our preliminary findings indicate that EPSM is far more common in draft horses than we initially thought. Screening studies of all draft horses at a farm, and from all draft horses autopsied for whatever reason, indicates an incidence of well over 50%. This means that if you have 2 draft horses or draft crosses, the likelihood that at least 1 horse is affected is very high.


You know.....corn oil was a staple part of feeding on all my horses until earlier this year. All the way up until that raccoon was getting into my barn, opening the containers and dumping all the corn oil, and ate Big Al. You remember when that was? After that I just never really bothered to pick it back up again, I started adding in other supplementation instead. I'll need to check back old emails to see how soon after that Finn started dropping weight on me again. *ponders*

I am taking frequent breaks indoors, no worries. So far so good, with Finn, still up, still seeming happy. He's even wandered around a little with what little range he has in the sling, by the looks of the tussled straw and manure pile locations.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes I read quite a few articles today about how common it is in drafts. It's very treatable though with the correct diet. 

I don't think I kept anything from when Big Al died, but I will check. My memory sucks Nat, but that was some time ago. Let me read old messages and see if I can find anything, but I want to say it was summer. Now wait, you were talking about keeping Cailean out there but there was some reason why you couldn't and you had one of the other dogs protecting. Does that ring a bell with you?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I was taking Cailean out there, but didn't want to leave him out because Melissa was home and I was afraid he'd try to cross the road. I just checked - I lost Big Al 6/8/11. That would probably be about right.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Seems that EPSM is fitting more and more then, I so hope so as it is perfectly manageable and treatable.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Prayers for your boy from me too!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Sending some healing thoughts to your boy, good luck with him and keep us updated. Xx


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I do not have any advice, I am sorry.
I am sending prayers and jingles for Finn.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Finn did good through the night and was chomping on his hay while in his sling. Nat has friends at her house now who are helping so she can get a few hours of sleep. 

As this was her second night without sleep I am hoping that there won't be an update for a good few hours as she must be exhausted.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is the link where Standlee shows the "nutrition" comparison chart for its products. They don't list Orchard grass cubes, so you may want to double check yor package. Orchard grass is their highest sugar content product.
Standlee Hay Company - Products - Frequently Asked Questions

I would also suggest a vitamin/mineral panel from blood. It's cheap and worth a shot. I almost lost a horse to deficiency when all of the others were fine on the same feed program. We still don't know what caused it, but he has fully recovered.

Sending good vibes and thoughts your way!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm praying for your boy. You might see if you can get some old fire hose from your local station to make a sling from. Wide like that would be great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Prayers from my neck of the woods. Hope you figure it all out soon!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

What did the blood work say? Could it be EPM or West Nile? 

The friend's of mine (in PA) horse had _somewhat _similar symptoms (went down, they were able to make it back on feet, went down again a little later). The tests showed West Nile. I hope it's not a case with your boy though! 

Prayers for your boy from me...


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Hmm, I just read about the Espm and that sure sounds like alot of his symptoms fit. Sounds like it is also manageable. Fingers crossed for good news. I know about different "storage" diseases in certain breeds of dogs , but hadn't thought about it in horses.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

my prayers are with you ... hope the little one gets better soon


----------



## Mollysue (Feb 13, 2012)

My prayers are with you.mollysue


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers sent your way. I hope everything turns out okay and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

C'mon Finn! 

My thoughts and prayers are with you both Indy.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thinking of you and Finn this morning, Nat..Sending good vibes and wishes your way!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Tough to offer any advice until bloodwork and x-rays are back.

I can tell you I went through something very similiar last April. My coming two year old AQHA filly dropped one morning on her way out of the barn. 6 weeks of pure terror to get her through the initial hump. Several times I thought I was going to have to let her go. One of the doctors from the University told me it was not even an option on the table.

Severe tie up - due to a fractured neck as she had been unable to lie down all night. She actually melted every ounce of fat off her her body. Vets are still stumped as to why on that.

Neck injury was traced back to a former boarders horse who had attacked her the previous fall (grabbed her like a stallion and shook her and then put her through the fence). They *think* the fracture didn't impact her until she got to a certain stage of growth.

We unfortunately became experts on how to get her up with the use of comealongs and slings. She could stand, she just couldn't use her front end to balance to get get up.

Two of the doctors still stop in to see the "walking miracle".

Hang in there. PM if you want to chat. I know the heck you are going through first hand.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Just heard from Nat; the vet believes it's most likely EPSM, and has given Finn a 50/50 chance to pull through. He doesn't know for certain 100% that it's EPSM, but all the symptoms point to that. Finn's blood work came back completely normal, except that his muscle enzyme count is off.

It'll be touch and go for awhile because he was down so long, but once he's stabilized he should be able to recover and maintain his health through a strict dietary regimen. He'll even be able to be ridden once his health is back to normal and his diet is regulated.

This is the THE best possible outcome, because Finn really does have a fighting chance to pull through. Whoot! :happydance:

C'mon Finn, we're pulling for you!!!!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the update SR!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That sounds more positive, come in Finn, keep fighting buddy.

Nay, please take care of yourself, I know you are as worried as all heck about your guy, but you need to rest up as well.


----------



## Kimmylikestojump (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank GOD! C'mon Finn! Keep fighting!


----------



## Kimmylikestojump (Dec 20, 2011)

Vet was out after the test results and is liking what he is seeing. Finn is even more alert and has resolved his balance issues. They are waiting on a muscle biopsy for the vet to confirm EPSM but the great news is that it is a treatable condition! 

Anyone with experience treating EPSM is encouraged to discuss...


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Both Finn and Nat have been incredible through this process, there is no doubt in my mind that if anyone can pull through these next few days it is this pair! 

For those who don't know Indy as well as some of us do, she has a young child (who she still home schooled throughout this), goats who need milking, and a litter of young puppies. And yet she managed to spend two entire nights without sleep in her barn caring for her horse. We so often see dubious levels of care provided to horses, but in this situation - I'd applaud Nat if she'd hear it. 

Finn is already showing signs of huge improvement, and I only hope this continues for the next few days. Come on Finn!!!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Great update, Kimmy!!!!

Go Finn, and big hugs to Nat!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks Kimmy and Alex.. Still jingling and praying for Nat and Finn!!!


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

Oil those cubes! Come on Finn! The draft lovers are pulling for you!


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

fingers crossed and sending more prayers.. very nice to hear some reassurance


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

All us horse folks are pulling for Finn. Keep trying big boy. Nat, get some rest, you don't need to be sick yourself.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Best wishes continue and my horse also sends his supporting thoughts and a few Mrs Pastures cookies .


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thinking of y'all again, Nat and Finn! sending more good vibes!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

What wonderful news. Come on Finn! You can pull through! Sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You're both in my heart and on my mind! Pulling for you, Finn!


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

I hope he continues to improve for you!

If it does turn out to be EPSM, I highly, highly recommend Releve feed, which is specifically formulated for EPSM and PSSM horses. It's great stuff, and it should turn him back to a relatively easy keeper in no time.
Re-leve


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

^^^ I passed that along to Nat. Thank you. 


Update - Finn is showing all the signs of doing well. The vet is amazed at his progress. 

He is stocking up though, and there is no access to a proper sling, and no way of getting the money to buy one - I looked, they are crazy expensive, it's just not possible. 


Cold therapy, liniment, wrapping etc obviously, what else? I don't think there is anything, so I am asking on the off chance. 

I am no longer going to post that I HOPE Finn is doing well. Nat did her side and still is in the barn with him tonight, but now Finn seems (sounds from what I am hearing) strong enough to be helping himself - he is trying and being strong. I think they are though the worst of it, just another day or two to confirm that. 

Please keep praying/jingling for him.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Can you buy/hire an equissage machine? I find it helps improve muscle tone and condition very quickly and horses love it.

Magnetic boots also help with stocking up


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

So sorry to hear Finn is so ill. He has a very caring and loving owner so I suspect if anyone can get this all resolved it is her.
While it has been a rough go at least they all now know that he likely has EPSM so his chance of recovery is very good. Best wishes to Nat and her gentle giant.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Jingles and prayers still coming for Finn.
Come on feathered beauty.... You can do it!


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Prayers sent his way!!


----------



## qh21797 (Feb 14, 2012)

I also would agree that it sounds neurologic.
The cubes was it a new bag? are any other horses on it? There could be something poisionous in that bag, and may need to be tested? 
Also how long had he been in the pasture? Where there other horses? He could have possibly been kicked in his head causing the neurological deficit? If this horse has never shown any signs like this before I would be wary that it was something in the feed, and or a genetic defect possibly.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Please read the_ whole_ thread if you're going to comment. The vets have diagnosed EPSM.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Thinking of Fin again today!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

not sure if it would help but could you get a massage therapy session done on him to get the different muscles moving and blood circulationg to help with him stocking up... not sure if it would really help though as i never have been thru it.. but it does get things adjusted and blood circulating

still have you guys in my mind...


----------



## mftowner06 (Nov 2, 2009)

Do you have any major equine hospitals near you that maybe they could loan you a sling? 

I am sending lots of positive energy/thoughts to you and Finn!!!! He sounds like a fighter and he's going to pull through this..


----------



## qh21797 (Feb 14, 2012)

Speed Racer: I am new to this forum, and I was unaware there were more pages. I am sorry I seemed to "step on your toes"..
I did read the first thread, and was trying to give some info...which is what the girl had asked for "any help"....
For the owner of this tread: I am glad you have a DX, and I am thinking of you both. 

I am sorry I am new to this site, and I was unaware there were more pages to what I had read.

Have a good rest of your day


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Chill QH, easy mistake, just a bit of advice being given, we have all been on edge over this one, Nat and Finn are very popular here, (side not if Nat is really busy she COULD send Claymore here *evil chuckle*

I think trying to hire a massage machine maybe a great idea, talking to local farmers someone may have a cow sling that you can borrow, also maybe acupuncture may help him out.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

qh21797 said:


> Speed Racer: I am new to this forum, and I was unaware there were more pages. I am sorry I seemed to "step on your toes"..
> I did read the first thread, and was trying to give some info...which is what the girl had asked for "any help"....
> For the owner of this tread: I am glad you have a DX, and I am thinking of you both.
> 
> ...


For future reference the page numbers are displayed into the top and bottom right-hand corners up to a certain number before being displayed as something like "1 2 3 4 5...last" if you click on last you can see. The total number of pages.
And I hope Fin feels better soon (sorry if theres been an update on that already I just skimmed)


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Thinking of y'all!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm glad there is a slight improvement for Finn! Keep on truckin' buddy!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Continually checking in for updates so very happy to hear things are improving. Go Finn & Nat! Your HF friends are pulling for you both!


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Just from my ownexperience I had a appy that had Impressive bloodline. I didnt worry about it because both her parents were N/N.
I fed her alfalfa cubes and she's had an episode. Like the tying up syndrone but neurological. With her it was her backend that kept giving in but she was alert.
After having Dna test done it was found 
she was N/H. It had to do with potassium level in the cubes. I switched to timothy grass mix or even better oat hay. 
As slways check with your vet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mftowner06 (Nov 2, 2009)

qh21797 said:


> Speed Racer: I am new to this forum, and I was unaware there were more pages. I am sorry I seemed to "step on your toes"..
> I did read the first thread, and was trying to give some info...which is what the girl had asked for "any help"....
> For the owner of this tread: I am glad you have a DX, and I am thinking of you both.
> 
> ...


It takes some getting use to these forums of any kind. Each one of them is different.... but yes the page number are down at the bottom of the page but again if you are new to the forums you may not have noticed that...

Hope you stick around


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I just noticed this thread. Sending delayed but heartfelt jingles for recovery and future care. What a lucky, loved horse to have such excellent care!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Just another update ~

Finn is doing really well. He wasn't terribly impressed with his new diet at first but is now lapping it all up. He is currently getting (as per the vets rec.) 4 feedings per 24 hours. I am currently feeding at 6 am, noon, 6 pm, and midnight. Each feeding consists of 4 lbs of soaked beet pulp and alfalfa cubes, 1 tbsp probiotics, 1/2 tsp creatine powder, 1 cup omegatin, and 1/2 cup of corn oil per feeding. Thank you for the suggestion for Releve, DraftXDressage. I did ask about it, but my vet doesn't favor it, he prefers I use the omegatin (20% fat) over the Releve (10% fat). We are to start adding in rice bran after 7 days and up the corn oil to 1 cup per feeding for the time being. he is also on all the free choice alfalfa he can eat.

Finn is getting a once daily dose of Banamine for 6 days to help with any pain and muscle damage he might have gotten while being down.

We are currently working on plans for building our own standing sling with the help of a local amish harness maker. As Alex mentioned, buying a sling just isn't in the budget at the moment (particularly with some pretty extensive vet bills!) and Finn is going to be required to stay 100% of the time in the sling for 7-10 days per vet instructions. After the first 7-10 days he will be allowed out for short hand walks, but will have to be put back in the sling in the meantime in the stall for up to a further 7 days at least. The vet stressed to me this is going to be a slow recovery and we will need to take it a step at a time. But he does feel confident that, in time, with careful diet management Finn will be able to live happy and healthy and be rode normally. 

It's been a terrifying experience and we are not out of the woods yet, but Finn's stayed strong and on his feet for 48 hours now. Today he seemed completely steady while lifting his feet to do stretches, flexing, and getting his massages. As of so far, to the best I can tell, he has not used the sling at all to rest his weight or any sign he has tried to go down again, although it was a little stretched out from him wandering around the stall as much as he can reach within the confines of it. It was tightened up today, but is still left loose enough that it is in no way supporting him if he is standing on his own feet - it's just there to keep him from going down if he is unable to stay up on his own. Thank goodness so far he has not had cause to need it.

Thank you so very much for all your kind thoughts, prayers, and suggestions. I can't thank you all enough. There aren't words.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

*SNIFF SNIFF* so happy to hear the up date *sniff* hang on


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Glad to hear Finn is better, but remember to take care of yourself as well


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Prayers sent......poor guy!


What was wrong with the big boy?
I will say a prayer those big horses are so beautiful.
I hope is well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

Wonderful. *hugs* for you and Finn. Still praying for the big guy.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

So pleased he is doing so well Nat. I think it's time we saw some pics of him, please!! 





dirtroadangel said:


> What was wrong with the big boy?
> I will say a prayer those big horses are so beautiful.
> I hope is well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He's been diagnosed with EPSM, he went down twice and was unable to get up.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I know you've been patient before and explained terms I didnt know , so can I ask what is this disease? I suppose I can google, but maybe there are others who might like a short explanation. Is it curable? or just managable?

Glad to hear that the horse is doing well. I did not know anything about draft horses needing any sort of special diet.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

EPSM or Equine Polysaccharide Storage Myopathy is a muscle disease most commonly associated with heavy horse breeds.

EPSM is a genetic predisposition to fail to digest grains properly in the horse. The result leads to damage to muscle tissue during exertion. It is estimated by DNA testing that approximately two-thirds of all draft horses have the predisposition for EPSM.[1] A biopsy test can determine whether the horse has EPSM. An endocrine test after exercise may detect EPSM related muscle damage.
EPSM can be fatal to affected horses.

There is no "cure" but is manageable with proper diet.

All take from Wikipedia. :-D I was curious as well. LoL
Equine polysaccharide storage myopathy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, I was a bit alarmed because the horse I often ride is part draft, but he is never fed grain, only alfalfa hay.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I am glad that Finn is doing great and Nate you should be proud of you shelf you did it -I call you COWGIRL Nate I will keep praying for you both


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> I know you've been patient before and explained terms I didnt know , so can I ask what is this disease? I suppose I can google, but maybe there are others who might like a short explanation. Is it curable? or just managable?
> 
> Glad to hear that the horse is doing well. I did not know anything about draft horses needing any sort of special diet.


Alex found a veterinary report on EPSM that explains it really well, it's here:

Beth Valentine's EPSM Report

It is not curable, but it's manageable with careful diet. My vet said he sees it just as commonly in draft crosses (like Finn, he is 3/4 shire, 1/4 Paint) as in full drafts. I highly suspect Finn's dam, Freyja has it as well, as I have always had difficulty keeping weight on her also, so she is also being put on the same diet. She is half Shire/half Paint. So far Fiona (Finn's coming 2 year old sister, out of Freyja and the same stallion as Finn) shows no signs, and does well on just hay, but I might go ahead and put her on the same diet too just to be sure. The diet will not harm "normal" horses so there is no reason not to.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Ahem!!! 




alexs said:


> so pleased he is doing so well nat. I think it's time we saw some pics of him, please!!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

AlexS said:


> Ahem!!!


LOL Okay, okay! Here you go!





























His poor lil face is all greasy from all the oil he is getting. (BTW the bald patch on his neck is a shaved spot for his IVs if you hadn't already figured - he isn't randomly missing chunks of fur)





























All his various foodstuffs from his new diet


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have to say Indy, he looks rather content. Casper would be a flaming nutball if he had to be tied up like that! :lol:

Go Finn!!!!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

He's taking it like he takes everything, just calm acceptance and trust in whatever weird things I do to him. That's just Finn all over.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> He's taking it like he takes everything, just calm acceptance and trust in whatever weird things I do to him. That's just Finn all over.


That's why he's so easy to love! :hug:


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Glad to hear he is doing better. Hugs to you...I know this has been difficult. Praying for his full recovery.


----------



## 1horsepower (Jan 10, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am so happy to hear that Finn is doing well and it sounds like he'll make a full recovery. *happy dance*

It's hard not to love the big lug, even if I have never met him in person (maybe someday ).


----------



## Kimmylikestojump (Dec 20, 2011)

So glad that this has turned out well! Go Finn!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Awww thanks for the photos. He still has such a baby face. He is such a good boy for putting up with the sling and being confined.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

So glad he's doing better! He does look content in his sling, such a good boy. Thanks for sharing the new pictures


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

So glad to hear Finn is doing better! I wish him a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## Patricia Lloyd (Feb 14, 2012)

DId you soak the cubes before you gave him them. It sounds like to me something is lodged. Cubes are great but I preffer soaking them before you give them. I am sorry for you. I know the hurt you must be going through. You feel helpless and you and your horse are now in other's hands. I pray for you.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Patricia if you read through the thread you will see the horse's condition has been found and on the route to recovery


----------



## Patricia Lloyd (Feb 14, 2012)

nice reply . But glad your horse is ok.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

HAs anyone considered grass staggers - my young horse went down with this a few years ago and couldn't get back on his feet for several hours.

We treated him with
1 equal tablespoon each of Epsom Salts, Yeast, Baking Soda and Dried Thyme. He took several days to finally come right.

Is he a bit over reactive to stimuli, twitchy to touch and unco-ordinated? A slight heart murmer is quite common to many horses with no ill effects.

Sending healing vibes to you.


----------



## Lynnie (Feb 10, 2012)

Wishing Finn a speedy recovery and hugs to you both Nat x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

He looks happy and content, even in a sling. What an amazing young fellow. Glad to hear he is doing well.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Patricia Lloyd said:


> DId you soak the cubes before you gave him them. It sounds like to me something is lodged. Cubes are great but I preffer soaking them before you give them. I am sorry for you. I know the hurt you must be going through. You feel helpless and you and your horse are now in other's hands. I pray for you.





Tnavas said:


> HAs anyone considered grass staggers - my young horse went down with this a few years ago and couldn't get back on his feet for several hours.
> 
> We treated him with
> 1 equal tablespoon each of Epsom Salts, Yeast, Baking Soda and Dried Thyme. He took several days to finally come right.
> ...


Thank you both for your thoughts. Finn has now been diagnosed with EPSM - Equine Polysaccharide Storage Myopathy. He is now on his fourth day of a new high-fat, low carbohydrate diet and is making an amazing turn-around.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

That's greatto hear. It's amazing the things that can go wrong with a horse.
I'm sure your quick response saved that boys' life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Nat, I am so happy that he's doing well :hug:.

Yay, Finn!!! Keep getting better, buddy!!


----------



## pattyschuler (Nov 25, 2011)

AlezS in your post you said "He is stocking up though, and there is no access to a proper sling, and no way of getting the money to buy one - I looked, they are crazy expensive, it's just not possible."

I wanted to let you know about a website called GoFundMe.com. It is a site were anyone could start a fundraiser to raise money for what ever they need. I am using it to raise money for my yearling that was diagnosed with OCD with a subchondral bone cyst. We had to send him to University of Penn, New Bolton center for surgery and belive me it was not cheap. So far as of today we have raised a little over $2000.00. All we did was set it up and posted it on Facebook and twitter. It really helped us. We are still fundraising because our vet bills have already hit over 8000.00 and we still have along way to go before he is out of the woods. I wanted to share this with you so maybe it could help you raise enough money to buy the sling you need. You seem to have alot of followers that I am sure would be willing to pitch in. Good Luck.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

so glad to hear things are looking better for Finn!! keep up the good work (Finn and everyone helping him!)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm really sorry to tell you that Finn is down again, and things do not look good, please send all your good thoughts and jingles for Nat and Finn right now, if they can't get him up soon he will be PTS.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

oh No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Prayers for Finn and Nat!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Prayers need for Nat and Finn..Finn went down again earlier today and they aren't able to get him back up..Last update announced that Finn will be PTS today at 6:00 pm eastern standard time, please send prayers and good feelings to them both..

Nat, we're thinking about you and praying for you and Finn..Hugs and know we love you both. If you need anything at all you know you can call us and we'll do whatever we can. *hugs*


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Prayers are with you during this difficult time


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh no! Nat is in our thoughts, we know how difficult it is to make such a decision. Big hugs from my herd and I.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry. I was sure hoping for Finn to have a successful recovery.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh gosh! So sad to hear it!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thats so sad  My thoughts are with Nat and Finn tonight, i hope everything goes as well as could be expected. xx sending you hugs!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thoughts are with Nat and Finn. So sorry to hear that *hugs*


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are your's and Finn's. So sorry.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Nat you did all that you could, my prays are with you at the difficult time.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh Nat I'm so sorry. What a beautiful boy, but I know he will cross that bridge with a strong healthy body, and gain some wings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am unsure if it is my place to post this but since no one else had updated and I don't know how long it will be before Nat can face posting about it here...

Unfortunately, the beautiful Finn lost his battle and is now at rest.

Biggest condolences Nat. Finn will be a greatly missed little boy.

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

So desperately sad. Rest well precious Finn.


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I've been reading this from the beginning and was hoping for a full recovery but it sounds like he put in a good fight and sometimes there's just too much to overcome. Truly sorry.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

:'( i know how you must feel Nat and i know it's horrible! Just think about the fact that you did the right thing, Finn will be waiting for you in heaven <3


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Thinking of you. Be gentle on yourself - you did everything you possibly could for Finn, including making that decision that doing any more would not be fair to him.


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

So sorry to have seen this today, the whole community was hoping for a full recovery for your boy. 

Keep your head up, we're all here for you.


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

So sorry to hear......so sad.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

ugh, I am so sorry to everyone involved. Nat, hugs to you. I know losing a friend is always an uphill battle. You have tons of people to talk to if you need it, please know that. This really brought tears to my eyes, poor Finn. 

Happy Trails, Finn.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Rest in peace sweet Finn. 

Prayers and **hugs** to you Nat in this difficult time. You did your very best for your boy and I feel are a role model for all of us to look up to.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Huge (Hugs)!
I'm so sorry Nat. You did your best.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. Nat, just push through this rough time. You have qan entire community of horse lovers who understand thse sorrow you must be feeling. You and Finn gave it everything you had, thats what matters. Hugs and prayers to you


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Rest in peace Finn. So sorry to hear this Nat. You both fought a good fight, big hugs.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear about this, thoughts are with you both


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rest in peace finnBig hugs to you so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Nat I truly am so sorry for your loss. 
It goes beyond words.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Rest in peace Finn. I am very sorry for your loss Nat.. we're all here for you.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Nat-I am SOOO sorry. Words really cannot express.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

I had so hoped things would turn around for Finn. I'm so sorry for the loss of your companion.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Sending you hugs and prayers in this difficult time.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I am so sorry to hear about your loss. From everything I read Finn could not have had a better best friend than you and you gave him more than most.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you so much, everyone.

I am heartbroken. Finn was buried here on the farm.

Finn, goodbye my darling baby. Your time with me could never have been long enough, even if you had lived to be 30. I will miss you my whole life.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I feel like I've watched Finn grow up along with my little guy (even if it was just from pictures on the forum.) I can't imagine how you must feel now. He was a beautiful horse. You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

So handsome and so young. 
There are people on this messageboards who have shared an experience like this.
We are here for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Finn was truly an angel, and I am so sad.
We are here with you if you need us....(hugs)...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I just now heard about your losing Finn. So very sorry for you. YOu must be exhausted, physically and emotionally. May you be graced with acceptance and a return to "normal" life as soon as possible.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We were all rooting for you both, and we're all here for support as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

**hugs** and prayers for your loss.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Rest in Peace Finn. 
So sad for your loss. He was a gorgeous boy and even though it was short lived - his life with you was probably more amazing than it would have been anywhere else. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

R.I.P. Finn.

Gone, but never forgotten.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful boy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Awww, great video Nat. Made my eyes well up. RIP Finn. 

Somewhere...somewhere in time's own space
There must be some sweet pastured place
Where creeks sing on and tall trees grow
Some Paradise where horses go.
For by the love that guides my pen
I know great horses live again.

-Stanley Harrison


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful video to remember him by, made me cry and i didn't even know him 
RIP Finn


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Lovely tribute to him Nat. 

His life was tragically short, but he experienced about as much love as any horse could in that time.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

So sorry to hear the news. Hugs to you. Finn was so loved.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

So sorry for your loss! Finn was a gorgeous boy and was obviously very loved. My thoughts are with you in this difficult time. I also love the video tribute, he was such a handsome, happy horse!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

A beautiful tribute.. to an absolutely wonderful horse.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

God bless you Nat. 
No other horse will ever take his place.
But keep on riding. 
Finn truly was a gentle giant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Nat, someone sent this to me when I lost Conny, and now I'm sharing it with you:

_*Crossing the Bridge 


I stood beside your bed last night, I came to have a peep. 

I could see that you were crying; you found it hard to sleep. 



I whinnied to you softly as you brushed away a tear, 

"It's me, I haven't left you. I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here." 


I was with you at my grave today; you tend it with such care. 

I want to reassure you that I'm not lying there. 



I walked with you toward the house, as you fumbled for your key. 

I put my head against you, nickered and said, "It's me." 


You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair. 

I tried so hard to let you know that I was standing there. 



It's possible for me to be so near you every day. 

To say to you with certainty, "I never went away." 


You sat there very quietly, then smiled; I think you knew. 

In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you. 



And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide, 

I'll gallop across to greet you, and we'll stand there side by side. 


I have so many things to show you, there's so much for you to see. 

Be patient, live your journey out...then come home to be with me.*_


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

Speed Racer thats a beautiful poem. 

to Finns owner i am so sorry you lost him he was such a handsome little man. Be strong for Finn thats what he would want you to do


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh my. Haven't been to the forum in a while and it seems I have missed a few things. So sorry to hear about Finn, he was a beautiful boy.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Nat, someone sent this to me when I lost Conny, and now I'm sharing it with you:
> 
> _*Crossing the Bridge *_
> 
> ...


Well that got be bawling like a baby


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. I followed this thread from top to bottom. He was a beautiful horse. My thougths and prayers are with both of you.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Finn is now at rest, though, no longer in pain.

And that poem made me tear up at work


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Dear Nat so sorry to hear Finn lost his battle - (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok the poem made me cry very good poem speed racer.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Beautiful poem speedracer, im crying at work. Nat...Again, my deepest condolences for loosing Finn.


----------



## Mollysue (Feb 13, 2012)

I have been following your ,Finn and family's struggle, and feel so sorry for you all. Comforting memories and prayers for you all.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Speedracer, that poem made me bawl and I've never even lost a horse.

Nat, I'm so very sorry. I've been stalking this thread and my heart broke when I heard the news. Finn couldn't have had a more loving owner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

It's very sad when time comes for the old friend, but it's even more sad when it comes unexpected for the one that young... My deepest condolences!


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

That poem got me going :-( . I had never iheard it put like that.
Til we ride again.
rest in peace. My sweet boy.
Brady's Blaze 7/11/04--9/21/08
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

I finally got to see the video finns tribute how touching made me cry. What a beautiful horse sweet look to his eye. Really got me teared up at the end wow i only knew himthrough this thread. Iam choked up now typing this iv lost a few horses never easy. Big HUGS to you nat.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

That poem got me going :-( . I had never iheard it put like that.
Til we ride again.
rest in peace. My sweet boy.
Brady's Blaze 7/11/04--9/21/08
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

What a sad day for you Nat. I am so sorry for your loss. 

Prayers and hugs sent your way. 

Speed Racer, that poem made me bawl like a baby. It's beautiful.


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss 
What a terrible thing to happen to such a young, beautiful horse.
He was lucky to have you for an owner and know such love in the time he had.
R.I.P. Finn.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I almost started crying reading that poem in class earlier  Again, I'm so so so sorry for your loss Nat.


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss My thoughts are with you in this difficult time.


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Goodbye sweet Finn.
I didn't know you, but you've touched my heart. 
Say hello to my old girl while you're up there. 
And keep an eye on your momma, Nat. She's gonna miss you. :'(

Nat, we're all here for you!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That poem makes me tear up every time I read it, so you ladies aren't alone. 

I have my own special horse waiting for me when my journey here is done. 

Finn, say hello for me to the little bay Arabian with the perpetually pinned ears. He crossed the Bridge almost 5 years ago, and I'm sure will be happy to show you around.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I am so sorry Nat..... Finn fought to stay with you..
Bones is waiting for him...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss...my prayers and thoughts are with you...

I am sure Finn is watching over you now.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

wow that is some poem I had to print it for my friends I hope Nate is doing better it will hurt for a while- God bless the beat


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> That poem makes me tear up every time I read it, so you ladies aren't alone.


Beautiful poem. 

I received this one when I lost my very young beloved pet unexpectedly and not long after my old one (who went with me through so much in my life) died:

****************************************************

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

***************************************************

Author unknown...

I never can read it without the tears and thinking about all my friends who left me over the years....


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Ah gee here I go again.  I love that poem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

